# Added some wood......



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

To my muzzleloader !!
I really like the feel and look of wood .


----------



## muzzlehutn (Oct 26, 2007)

cool cant beat those ENCORES *()*


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

wood stocks seem to bring out the beauty in a rifle.


----------



## FC2Tuber (Oct 26, 2007)

That looks great! Thanks for sharing the pic!


----------

